# Phragmipedium Cardinale ‘Liisa’ AM/AOS (Phrag. Sedenii x Phrag. schlimii)



## Erythrone (Oct 13, 2013)

Phragmipedium Cardinale ‘Liisa’ AM/AOS (Phrag. Sedenii x Phrag. schlimii). A clone awarded in 1982. 

I get a division in 2009. I wished it had more spikes this year but it is not grown in the best conditions (in the living room). I guess it is grown too warm.

Sorry fo the dirty foliage! I sprinkled stuff whith auxiliaries (cucumeris) for thrips control!


----------



## Justin (Oct 13, 2013)

Great job for gowing indoors


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2013)

super plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2013)

Beautifully grown plant. I love the flowers.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 13, 2013)

What a specimen!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, a great plant!!!! Jean


----------



## Silvan (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful !
You know, it would be way easier to control pests if you divide your
plant ... oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 15, 2013)

Silvan said:


> Beautiful !
> You know, it would be way easier to control pests if you divide your
> plant ... oke:



:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 15, 2013)

Very nice!


----------

